# medicated chick starter



## confederatemule (Aug 16, 2015)

Why should I "not" allow laying hens to eat medicated chick starter feed?

Thanks fer any help.
Mule


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

confederatemule said:


> Why should I "not" allow laying hens to eat medicated chick starter feed?
> 
> Thanks fer any help.
> Mule


1. There's not enough calcium in medicated chick starter for hens to produce eggshells when they lay. Hens would most likely produce soft shell eggs or become internal layers due to no shell formation, which would eventually cause death from bacterial infections.
2. Adult hens dont need the amprolium in medicated chick starter. Most of the time adult hens are immune to the 9 types of cocci that chickens can get. If an adult hen were to get overwhelmed with cocci; it's possible that amprolium would be ineffective in treating cocci due to built up resistance to the feeding of the medicated starter feed, not to mention overdosing.
Then sulfa drugs would have to be administered which are more harsh on the chickens system and also comes with egg and meat withdrawal periods.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aside from that, Amprolium is a preventative, not a guarantee. I've had a very small amount of chicks still get coccidiosis. I still rely on having an antcoccidial in my medicine bag so I can give it fast. As for adults, it's adding some unnecessary chemical to their diet.


----------

